# Freeride Alpencross  oder einfach über die Alpen liften J



## schorty (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,   
  habe die letzen 4 Jahre jedes Jahr eine Alpüberquerung gefahren. Von Jahr zu Jahr wurde mein Bike wegen Steigerung des Federwegs und diverser Anbauteile immer schwerer. Bin jetzt bei leichten 18kg angelangt . 

  Habe letztes Jahr alleine einen Liftunterstützten Alpencross in der Schweiz gefahren. 
  In Anlehnung an die Route von http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/default.htm und mit der Mehrfachnutzung einiger Lifte und einem Freeride Ruhetag in Livigno kam ich auf ca. 6000hm rauf und fast 17000hm runterJ)! Aufgrund der Steilen Anstiege und einiger Klettereinlagen waren auch die 6000hm auf 6Tage verteilt nicht ohne.

  Dieses Jahr würde ich gerne mit ein paar Kumpels wieder was Vergleichbares machen.
  Habt ihr Anregungen oder Ideen für mich? Wer hat schon was Vergleichbares in einer anderen Region gemacht?
  Freu mich auf Tipps.


Gruß Alex


----------



## schorty (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

hat denn keiner Forum gute Mehrtagestouren mit Liftunterstützung gemacht und kann seine Erfahrungen teilen 
Bin doch keinesfalls der Erste der auf die Idee kommt  bzw letztes Jahr schon sowas gemacht hat.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (19. Januar 2007)

Hi Alex, 
was ich empfehlen kann ist das Gebiet um Posciavo herum. Von Posciavo aus kannst Du die Rhätische Bahn nutzen und im Prinzip bis zum Berninapass hoch fahren um dann einen der vielen Trails bergab zu heizen. Aber das wäre halt eher ne lokale Geschichte. 
Was aber evtl. ne Möglichkeit währe immer "entlang" der Räthischen Bahn die Tour zu planen und bergauf mit der Bahn zu fahren und bergruter mit dem Bike.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Haunert (19. Januar 2007)

Würd mir an deiner Stelle einen Heli mieten !


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Januar 2007)

schorty schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr alleine einen Liftunterstützten Alpencross in der Schweiz gefahren.


Hi Alex,

bevor Du wieder alleine fahren musst, melde Dich bezüglich Terminvorschlag 
bitte bei mir. Aber Du weisst ja, eine andere Strecke kenne ich auch nicht.

Wir sollten mal bei den Veranstalltern schauen, was die freeridemässig 
anbieten und dann eine Tour selber ausarbeiten. Oder das Ding nochmal fahren (vor allem bei besser Wetter .

Gruss
Micha

P.S. Die Tour durchs Wallis 2005 hatte mächtig Singletrailanteil, wobei das Augenmerk eher auf Trail als auf Freeride lag und ganz ohne Biketransport.
Schau mal rein:


----------



## Wuudi (19. Januar 2007)

Das hier ist diesselbe, oder ? http://bike-gps.idrz.de/cgi-bin/gshop/tourenliste.pl?AR


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Das hier ist diesselbe, oder ? http://bike-gps.idrz.de/cgi-bin/gshop/tourenliste.pl?AR


No. Wäre eine Alternative. Danke für den Tipp Wuudi


----------



## Carsten (19. Januar 2007)

Du kannst Dir ja mal bei mir ein paar Anregungen holen: Frax
Außerdem hat Dave in der Richtung noch mehr gemacht.

Gute Alternative zu langen langweiligen Talwegen ist übrigens auch der Linienbus.


----------



## schorty (19. Januar 2007)

super, daß beim zweiten ansatz doch so viele Info's kommen  danke!


@Hard Rocky
danke für deinen tip, meine Tour letztes Jahr (siehe link) ging entlang der Rhätischen Bahn.
Hast du zufällig noch konkrete Trailempfehlungen?? Wanderwegnummern oder GPS-Daten??

@ Haunert
Heli wäre oberklasse --- vielleicht ne Anregung für die Veranstalter - ich wär dabei 

@Monsterwade
Hi Micha, schön von dir zu hörn. Können gerne mal was planen. Ich dachte an Ende Juli / Anfang August.
Die Route http://bike-gps.idrz.de/cgi-bin/gshop/tourenliste.pl?AR habe ich als Newsletter auch bekommen und steht zum Vergleich mit dem bereits gefahren an ... Neue Trails gleiche Region ...
Lass uns mal mailen...

@Wuudi
danke für den link --- hatte die Infos schon vom Newsletter der Seite -- hört sich gut an!

@carsten

habe deinen Bericht zu deiner Trageaktion schon bewundert - Respekt!
Zu sowas fehlt mir dieses Jahr die Motivation. Wollte bei meiner Tour2007 so viele 'Auffahrthilfen' nutzen als möglich. Treibt den Funfaktor hoch.

Vielleicht hat ja Dave noch Tips für mich???

Gruß Alex


----------



## schorty (28. Januar 2007)

hallo - alle beim boarden oder skifahrn??
hat keiner mehr tips für mich???
nice sunday 

alex


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Januar 2007)

Doch, fahr bei mir mit 

Und deshalb war ich heute noch nicht hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3.14 (28. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Nach einem "regulären" Alpencross wollte ich sowas dieses Jahr auch mal machen. In der MB war ein Artikel (http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/freeride-rundezwischenischglundreschen.119706.htm)
über eine Viertagesrunde mit 4.000hm rauf und 12.000hm runter. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob's das werden wird, oder ob ich noch was besseres finde, aber ist vielleicht 'ne Anregung.

Grüße, Peter...


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2007)

Also Canyon führt meines Wissens nach auch echte Freeridebikes...


----------



## schorty (28. Januar 2007)

@Peter,
danke für deinen link! Habe sogar zufällig die MTB Ausgabe zuhause. Das war die Runde der Bionicon Jungs... Hatte schon netten Mailkontakt zu dem Thema.
Hört sich auch gut an! 


Hat die Ischgl-Runde schon jemand gamacht und kann gutes berichten???

gruß Alex


----------



## Monsterwade (29. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Also Canyon führt meines Wissens nach auch echte Freeridebikes...



Richtig. ES7 ist in Arbeit. Hoffe es kommt VOR dem geplanten Ride.


----------



## schorty (7. Februar 2007)

ok -- also danke nochmal für alle inputs ...
habe jetzt ne runde bei ischgl und in der schweiz.

hat sonst wirklich niemand im forum was vergleichbares gemacht und kann ein paar anregungen posten?

gruß alex


----------



## powder-trails (5. Juni 2007)

schaut mal hier....
http://www.bikealpin.de/?rubrik=2;tour=113


greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

